# Bagged wagons. Let's see em'!



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thinking about picking up a wagon and bagging it. If you've got a bagged wagon post it up! :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

you'd be the 1st


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

What kind of wagon ?


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

My old jawn.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> What kind of wagon ?


For a second I was about to say, "Where's SloMoShun's car?" And to come and think about it, where is it!

Bagged wagons FTW :thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, Ill play.


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

what about a wrx wagon? 










sorry for the iphone pic..and sorry for the un-notched/tubbed front...


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

mine...fenders are resting on tires on the RS'


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

i love bagged wagons.. the sube is on point.. first time seeing one:thumbup:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

I spent my wheel money on air...


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

Old pics


----------



## too-low-for-costco (Apr 24, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view














































Welp thats all iv got


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

DJ_RONALD S said:


> what about a wrx wagon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sick


----------



## Sancho86 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------

